# Chris Christensen's Kool Pup Dryer - REVIEW



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

K . . .ordered this Dryer (in purple) late afternoon Feb. 1 (Wednesday) . . .received it today. So am VERY happy with their customer service. 

I don't have my third arm yet, so had to take it for it's first spin without the third arm. While it definitely would have come in handy, I was able to hold the hose under my arm, with my left hand on Isabella at all times and either the pin brush or buttercomb in the right. 

Firstly . . .it's EXTREMELY quiet!  REALLY  After reading others first complaint about their dryers being so noisy, I really was caught by surprise at how quiet this dryer is. I don't have anything else to compare it to, since it's my first DOG dryer . . .but CAN say it's by FAR more quiet than my human blow dryer I had been using.

It took about 20 minutes or so to completely dry Isabella (save her neck and head which she doesn't let me do) But the rest of her came out beautifully silky. Was expecting the frizzies. Some of that could have been the new shampoo and conditioner I ALSO through into the mix for the first time today . . .but her coat was much more manageable than it's typically been when I used my human blow dryer on her.

My one and only mild complain was the temperature. Maybe because I'd gotten a little damp myself during the bath process, but the air never really warmed up like others have reported after it ran for a while. I'll have the third arm next time I use it, so can let the machine run while I'm bathing her. But other than that, I really couldn't be happier.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I ordered it directly from Chris Christensen's site:

http://www.chrissystems.com/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-dryers.aspx


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am so happy you like the dryer. I have heard from other owners of force Dryers is that will keep a hand held dryer on, directed at Hav blowing for warmth. I will be checking the dryer out. Thank you so much for the review.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I used CC cool pup dyer twice (my friend has it) and i really like it! I am saving money to buy one!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I love their products. Their Shampoo/conditioner and treatments are great. Leaves the hair super silky!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

There is no warmth setting at all on the dryer? I have read where you don't want a lot of heat on their hair, but I would want a bit of warmth for comfort. Finn gets cold and shivers after a bath - your dryer sounds great, until the part about it never getting warm - I guess that is why it is called a Kool pup dryer? I just know if I was wet all over, I would not appreciate cold air blowing on me. I would definitely need to do what Linda suggested and keep another dryer aimed for warmth, especially for Finn. But it would sure be nice to be able to dry him and Augie in less time than it is now taking me!

What new shampoo/conditioner products did you use?


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

No, the only setting on the Kool Pup is a dial to adjust air flow. I used it at about 30% or so. Others have said it warms up after running for a bit . . .so will hopefully be able to try that next time when my third arm arrives.

The new shampoo/conditioner I used was Isle Of Dogs, Evening Primrose. They have a puppy formula but I think Isabella is close enough to her first "blowing coat" that that's the direction I chose. Except for the oily spot behind her ears that I can't seem to keep at bay, I'm very pleased with the products.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a bear cool air dryer and I do what others said and have my human dryer on med about 24'' away directed towards them. just laying on the counter. Lately this winter I haven't used my Bear dryer because it is just so load I wish I had waited and bought a different one.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Great tip, Suzi . . .may try that, though my human dryer is so much louder, I was enjoying the quieter drying session LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

ClaireVoyant said:


> Great tip, Suzi . . .may try that, though my human dryer is so much louder, I was enjoying the quieter drying session LOL


Yes, disappointing - kind of defeats the purpose. Does anyone know if there is one that is quiet, with variable force, that will put out a touch of heat? I am talking just lukewarm or a touch warmer. Just so it is not cold.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

After reading how this dog and others have died from heat stroke as a result of heated dryers, I'm comfortable with a dryer that doesn't have a heat setting. Her health isn't worth risking. I'll let everyone know when I use the Kool Pup next with the third arm, so that it can be "warming up" while she's in the bath. Hopefully it will make a little difference . . .but if not, will just turn up the heat in the house . . .but this story made me realize just why the better dog dryer manufacturers omit heat elements.

http://www.sacbee.com/2011/07/27/3796708/dogs-death-raises-question-about.html


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for updating. Cage Dryers can be dangerous. The article was very good. 

Question: Does the air coming out of your pup dryer sound like a hand held vaccum? My boys go nuts when I am using the little vac.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I think I mentioned that I have the CC Kool Dry Dryer. I think cool air is preferred cause heat damages the coat. Seems to me the coat has better texture and less frizz. I don't believe the air warms up the longer the dryer runs. I cover my dog with a towel and dry the back legs first, then work towards the head, to prevent them from shivering.

I'd be interested in knowing when the two nozzles should be used. One looks like the end of a fire hose, round and tapered. The other one is wider with a narrow opening. Right now I'm using the round attachment. Also, what does everyone use to brush/comb the legs while you dry them. I'm using a comb but would a brush get more fluff? Lol, I amuse myself!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I used the Kool Pup yesterday with the third arm . . .turned it on just before starting her bath and it WAS warmer when we were ready for it. 

Leslie . . .i have a wood pin brush and T brush, but I honestly think the buttercombs work better on her coat but I do switch to the wood pin brush when her coat's just barely damp.

Linda, the Kool Pup sounds more like those vacuumes at the car wash . . .just not nearly as loud


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Isabella isn't afraid of my upright vacuume (first dog I've had that isn't) but if she had been afraid of the Kool Pup, I'd planned to let it run for awhile the first day while holding her and getting her used to it . . .then a little foot bath and dry daily, for several days before doing her entire body. Might give that a try


----------

